# Kontos and orchids



## berrywoodson (Jun 30, 2013)

Has anyone used Kontos ,a new system, on orchids?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 30, 2013)

No, but I did a search (assuming you're talking about Kontos Systemic Insecticide), and in the first link I found was a PDF of the use directions. At the end, it specifically states it's not recommended for use on orchids, so be careful.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 30, 2013)

I've used it on potted sunflowers. It takes time to work, so you use it early on and then it lasts a while. But, it looks like it's not good to use with orchids. It's like marathon but works in flowers if used early on which marathon mostly doesn't


----------



## nedole (Sep 7, 2013)

No we have not yet used this but after reading the report by the Pest Inspection Melbourne I am thinking of using Kontos.


----------

